# United States Citizenship No Longer Required To Sit On A California Jury



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On a strict party line vote, California Democrats passed a bill that would allow legal immigrants to serve as jurors in California courts. The Democrats justified the bill by saying that it would make it easier for courts to find jurors. Republicans objected on the ground that the bill's real purpose is to dilute the value and meaning of American citizenship as part of the *Democrats' ongoing effort to build a massive voting bloc made up of Hispanic voters* - one that they believe will give Democrats a perpetual political majority.
Under the new bill, prospective jurors still have to be over 18, living in the county in which the jury summons is issued, and able to understand and speak English. What's different, though, is that United States citizenship is no longer a requirement. The bill's backer, Assemblyman Bob Wieckowski (D. Fremont) says that this bill addresses the fact that, according to a 2007 survey, 20% of courts claim that 15% of people fail to respond to their summons.

http://www.mrconservative.com/2013/...onger-required-to-sit-on-a-california-jury-2/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Unfriggin believable...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not sure this would stand if someone brought a court challenge, any opinions from our legal eagles?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Illegals overran that state a long time ago. Now their just pouring in waiting for their presidential pardon. 

Jerry "moonbeams" Brown is running the show so California's fate is sealed


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Illegals overran that state a long time ago. Now their just pouring in waiting for their presidential pardon.
> 
> Jerry "moonbeams" Brown is running the show so California's fate is sealed


Fingers crossed they get the big earthquake that separates them from the CONUS. Then they can truly be their own sovereignty.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Why not use prisoner as jurors. That would make it easier getting people to serve as jurors plus it would solve the prison over crowding problem. The prisoners would find everyone not guilty.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Illegals overran that state a long time ago. Now their just pouring in waiting for their presidential pardon.
> 
> Jerry "moonbeams" Brown is running the show so California's fate is sealed


*This is a damn shame. I lived in southern Cal. It's the best state to live in climate wise. It has so many attractions. There is so much to do. It's a friggin shame the LEFT has taken over such a (once) great state.........*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

It would certainly make it easier for the illegal alien drunk drivers who kill US citizens to get a jury of their peers. Viva viva Estados unidas!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like grounds for an appeal after a conviction....though, I don't see a jury full of crim-aliens handing out too many "guilty" verdicts.


----------

